# Bike wheels for DIY deer cart?



## RatherBArchery (Oct 31, 2006)

*bicycle wheels*

These wheels usually have 3/8" axles at best, and the threads are usually fine thread and or metric. Most likely any wheels you get for free will have caged ball bearings and you will find it difficult to find an allthread rod to match. Even if you do find some the small diameter rod will bend very easy.
Best bet is to go to a Harbor Freight type place and get some cart mag wheels, usually a minimum 1/2" diameter axles holes on these, and use these on a solid rod axle. I would suggest getting the largest diameter axle hole that you can afford. DO NOT skimp here, this is the area that takes the most abuse.
GOOD LUCK!!!


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

I am a welder and I just built a cart for a customer out of alumanum and I had some brackets machined that are simular to the frront brackets on a bycicle they cost me $10 for both


----------



## JPizzle (Sep 10, 2007)

Sinko, can you post some pics. I have been running through this in my head as I plan to build on this weekend. I appreciate it.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

Eric W said:


> I just acquired two broken lawn mowers just for their handles.
> 
> I want to use the handles to make a deer cart.
> 
> ...


Got a landfill close? See if they have any wheelchairs. Specifically the kind with wheels that can be taken off so the chair can be collapsed for transport. I have one set of wheelchair wheels, but have wheelchair axle mounts on three ladderstands. The wheels get inter-changed between stands. I'll see if I can locate a picture to post.


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=201870&highlight=homemade+stuff&page=17

post 645


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

I just finished my cart made it from 1 part old tree lounger tree climber and bike wheels.


----------



## psychobubba (Jul 27, 2005)

here are a few 


http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=963661


----------



## LiteSpeed1 (May 21, 2005)

The nice thing about using the removable type of wheelchair wheels is for hauling in a vehicle and for storage. And in my case, using the wheels for different stands/game carts.


----------



## Elk in CO (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm not sure what type of cart design you are going to use, but the ones I've seen have a single wheel in the center of the cart.

Keep in mind that if you are going up and down hills, brakes would be a good idea. The carts I've seen use a front wheel from a motorcycle so it has the drum brake that can be activated by a hand lever on the handle of the cart. They are heavy duty wheels too. You might be able to find a motorcycle junk yard in your area that you could pick up a set for cheap.

EIC


----------



## erictski (May 20, 2009)

I will say from my experience a cart with wheels more in the center of the cart rather than on the far end like a wheel barrel works better...the wheel barrel style ones...like my dad made...makes you lift most all the weight of the deer where one with wheels more in the center helps you so you really just need to lift part of the weight and balance the load.


----------



## sinko (Dec 1, 2004)

Sorry dude I can't post any because I have already shipped the cart to my customer who is out of state. How ever the brackets where made from 1/4 thick alum. and where 3" X 2 1/4" and had a 25/64 slot milled 1 1/4 running length ways in the center of the bracket. The whole bracket could be made from 3/16 steel if some one wanted to use steel to cut the cost of the cart. I also can get put others in touch with my buddy who done the mill work for me. 

Contact Bill at:

BAR Manufacturing
417 935 4144


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

*How did you do that?*



lovemylabs said:


> I just finished my cart made it from 1 part old tree lounger tree climber and bike wheels.
> 
> View attachment 612510


That looks great!

How did you attach the bike wheels?
.


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

Eric W said:


> That looks great!
> 
> How did you attach the bike wheels?
> .


with the axle bolt of the bike they came off. if you move the threaded part like your tryin to adjust from left to right only go all the way to the end drill your hole slip it through cinch down with a lock nut and done I'll send some up close pics of it tomorrow.


----------



## jmak (Aug 7, 2008)

lovemylabs,
Could you post or send me a copy of the close up pics also?

Thanks,
jmak


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

jmak said:


> lovemylabs,
> Could you post or send me a copy of the close up pics also?
> 
> Thanks,
> jmak


here you go guys, sorry it took so long been gettin ready to do some catfishin










































hope this helps their not the best pics in the world.


----------



## hellowilld (Aug 4, 2009)

lovemylabs said:


> I just finished my cart made it from 1 part old tree lounger tree climber and bike wheels.
> 
> View attachment 612510


nice picture


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

hellowilld said:


> nice picture


thanks?


----------



## jmak (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. I saw them quickly yesterday but didn't get a chance to reply.


----------



## Eric W (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for posting the pics.

I was away on vacation and just saw them today.
.


----------



## chasat (May 24, 2009)

*Cart Wheels*

We have used a cart for a good number of years. We use it mainly for elk. Half an elk at around 250 lbs is all the cart can handle.
The cart we use has dual wheels which are solid (not pneumatic). Bicycle wheels used cross country (off trails) may not hold up very well.
The cart is a very useful tool for things other than hauling out game. We use a split 4X8 piece of plywood for hauling stuff to and around camp.


----------



## jmak (Aug 7, 2008)

I need to get some wheels for my hand golf cart project and am looking for opinions on either 16" or 20" wheels.


----------



## johnnybravoo77 (Nov 2, 2008)

Spare tires? I used to have small trailer for my lawn mower that used old spare tires. Probably to heavy though.


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

jmak said:


> I need to get some wheels for my hand golf cart project and am looking for opinions on either 16" or 20" wheels.


16" for that, more stout I would think. imo.


----------



## jmak (Aug 7, 2008)

Thanks lovemylabs.


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

I bought one from Rual king for 49.00 bucks and its tough and folds and it was going to cost me 30+ in material so i went and bought it.


some things you just can buy cheaper.


----------



## atjunkie (Jul 18, 2006)

RatherBArchery said:


> These wheels usually have 3/8" axles at best, and the threads are usually fine thread and or metric. Most likely any wheels you get for free will have caged ball bearings and you will find it difficult to find an allthread rod to match. Even if you do find some the small diameter rod will bend very easy.
> Best bet is to go to a Harbor Freight type place and get some cart mag wheels, usually a minimum 1/2" diameter axles holes on these, and use these on a solid rod axle. I would suggest getting the largest diameter axle hole that you can afford. DO NOT skimp here, this is the area that takes the most abuse.
> GOOD LUCK!!!


Do you think 3/8 steel rod threaded would hold up? I have been collecting 12" tires for this reason.


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

I just jammed a fork from a bike into the end of a harbor freight dolly. I used the front fork and wheel from broken down bikes that my boys had trashed.


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

et1673 said:


> I just jammed a fork from a bike into the end of a harbor freight dolly. I used the front fork and wheel from broken down bikes that my boys had trashed.


got any pics? thats a pretty good idea.


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

Not with me but I will take some tonight and post


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

et1673 said:


> Not with me but I will take some tonight and post


sounds good looking forward to seeing them.


----------



## et1673 (Jun 26, 2007)

here they are


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

et1673 said:


> here they are


that is awesome! I wanna put another together just to try it. :darkbeer:


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

bump


----------



## KSrjj (Dec 6, 2008)

*Careful with the Bike wheels*

I have to admit that I have never tried to make a cart so in that area I am no expert. However, I was a profesional bike mechanic for three years and I have to let everyone know that extending the wheels axles to one side so that you can bolt them the side of the cart is a bad idea. The hubs on those wheels are cheap at best and can bearly hold up to abuse when used properly. The torque you are putting on a cheap hub when mounted single shear will destroy a hub very very quickly. We all know that "Murphy" will show up shortly after you have strapped your 250lbs of fresh kill to your cart. :angry:
I would suggest mounting the wheels double sheer (using an old fork is a great idea), this will keep the load evenly dispersed on the hub and you have less risk of blowing bearings two miles from the truck with a deer on your cart.

Good luck and keep up the DIY ideas!:darkbeer:

KSrjj


----------



## lovemylabs (Dec 13, 2008)

KSrjj said:


> I have to admit that I have never tried to make a cart so in that area I am no expert. However, I was a profesional bike mechanic for three years and I have to let everyone know that extending the wheels axles to one side so that you can bolt them the side of the cart is a bad idea. The hubs on those wheels are cheap at best and can bearly hold up to abuse when used properly. The torque you are putting on a cheap hub when mounted single shear will destroy a hub very very quickly. We all know that "Murphy" will show up shortly after you have strapped your 250lbs of fresh kill to your cart. :angry:
> I would suggest mounting the wheels double sheer (using an old fork is a great idea), this will keep the load evenly dispersed on the hub and you have less risk of blowing bearings two miles from the truck with a deer on your cart.
> 
> Good luck and keep up the DIY ideas!:darkbeer:
> ...


not to take away from your expertise in this field, but the cart I put together has carried over 300 lbs. with no issues other that I was real tired of pulling it after a bit, besides in Ohio if you have a field dressed deer go 300 lbs you probably need to call Ripley's. just my opinion though. now as far as the fork idea goes I think its a great idea as well and will build one at some point just to build or if as you say Murphy comes knocking sooner than I suspect.


----------



## rocklocker2 (Feb 12, 2007)

*poor mans DR*

lawn tractor transaxle and 3.5 hp lawn mower motor.ive made several and they work great


----------



## letsgobowhuntin (Aug 4, 2009)

rocklocker2 said:


> lawn tractor transaxle and 3.5 hp lawn mower motor.ive made several and they work great


What are you talking about? Does this have a motor on it? Do you have any pics or plans? Thanks,


----------



## Bubba19056 (Mar 30, 2008)

how about using a cart that guys use to wheel around their golf clubs? I see them at flea markets all the time for nearly next to nothing! Maybe you could put the bike wheels on one of those...It's worth a shot.


----------



## ATEUP (Apr 15, 2004)

I just started on this cart. 3/4 EMT with 1/2solid steel rod axle inside 3/4 emt. The wheel's are off a old mower. Still need to add side braces and spot weld. We tested pulling 300lbs with no problems and that was with out the side braces. Cart weight is just under 30lbs.


----------

